# Why "Unsulphured" Molasses



## sappytreetree (Jan 12, 2011)

last time i checked plants Need and like sulfer and they can handle up to a 1000ppm with out dieing one of grandmas old tricks for her garden was epson salt mag/sulfate 

Wich you now see in products like Sweet from botincare its just epson salt water so why the unsluferd mollasses


----------



## phyzix (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually what you said makes a little bit of sense. I think this calls for a test.


----------



## sappytreetree (Jan 12, 2011)

bumb.............


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 14, 2011)

Short answer; the sulfur in the molasses will kill the bacteria that the molasses is being used to feed. That's why you use UN sulfured.

Garden sulfur is a different animal.

Wet


----------



## Luger187 (Jan 14, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Short answer; the sulfur in the molasses will kill the bacteria that the molasses is being used to feed. That's why you use UN sulfured.
> 
> Garden sulfur is a different animal.
> 
> Wet


can someone elaborate on this? how does the sulphur kill the bacteria? jw...


----------



## s8045488 (Jan 15, 2011)

What about using pure green tea in watering the plants?


----------



## Hudsonvalley82 (Jan 16, 2011)

It has sulfur in it, yet it doesn't say whether it is plain sulfur, sulfite, sulfate, Sulfur Dioxide, or something completely different. Each of those sulfur presences will react differently in chemical environments. 

By being sulfured by adding sulfur dioxide (which is a preservative and has anti-microbial properties, also added to wine to halt or limit fermentation) you would sterilize that molasses and lighten its color. This is done when companies make molasses out of immature sugar cane, and the product needs help in the refining process. Sulfur Dioxide is added to lighten its color and to extend shelf life. 

That sulfur is bad for your soil microbes. It will kill them, as it is designed to do. 

Good read on molasses and sulfur:


Molasses is made from sugar cane.
The two main tasks required to make molasses from sugar cane are to separate out the sugar cane juice from the pulp, and then to extract the sugar _(mostly sucrose)_ from the juice.
What's called molasses is the syrup that remains after the sugar has been extracted from the juice. It's not that easy to extract all of the sucrose from sugar cane juice.
The lighter the molasses, the sweeter it is.
After a first round of processing, which involves spinning the juice in a centrifuge and heating _(boiling)_, you can get a lot of the sucrose out, but not all of it. The syrup that remains after this first round of processing is the light molasses you see in the grocery store. It's also called "first" molasses and has the mildest taste of any molasses.
Another round of processing is needed to further extract more sucrose. _(The removal of sucrose from the molasses syrup is not all that significant on the nutrition side of things, but it is important to the manufacturer on the economic side because the removed sucrose can be further processed and sold as table sugar)._ This second round of processing further concentrates the syrup and also darkens it, resulting in the dark molasses you find in most grocery stores. Dark molasses is also called second molasses. _(This is they kind that I use to put in my son's oatmeal)_
A third round of processing is possible, and this is the round that results in the product known as blackstrap molasses _(This is the kind that I put into my kids oatmeal now)_.
Blackstrap molasses is the thickest form of molasses, the darkest, and the most dense in terms of minerals. 


Three rounds of heating are the reason for the very dark color of blackstrap molasses, because even though many sugars have been removed from the syrup, the sugars that do remain get caramelized from three rounds of heating.
Blackstrap refers to the color of the molasses, which is extremely dark. It has a very strong, somewhat bittersweet flavor with a heady aroma.
It contains many of the nutrients left behind by refined sugar crystals. By measure, it is 55% sucrose, the least sweet of the varieties.
Sometimes you'll only find blackstrap molasses in natural foods stores.
You'll find significant amounts of calcium, copper, iron, magnesium, manganese, potassium and selenium in blackstrap molasses.
A secondary issue is related to the use of sulfur during sugar cane processing.


Sulfur dioxide can be used for a variety of reasons during the processing of sugar cane or the production of molasses.
Most commonly, sulfur dioxide is used to lighten the color of the molasses or to help extend its shelf life.
It may also be used to help with the processing of sugar cane when the cane has been harvested at an early stage.
In principle, it would seem that a sugar cane allowed to sun-ripen and develop would make for a more natural food product than a sugar cane that was harvested at an early stage.
On the environmental side, sulfur dioxide is a primary component in the production of acid rain, and is a pollutant of enormous concern to environmental scientists. The idea of a sugar cane processing facility releasing more sulfur dioxide into the air is not environmental friendly.\
Source: http://overcoffee822.blogspot.com/2009/09/unsulphured-vs-sulphured-molasses.html

Garden Sulfur will drastically change your pH and is for acid loving plants, which MJ is not. 

A good source of both sulfur and magnesium is good ol epsom salt, magnesium sulphate. That source of sulfur (sulphate) is easily absorbed my microbes and plants alike. You can even do a foliate feeding with it. 

Just because something says sulfur or sulphured doesn't necessarily indicate that it is a good source of the element. Look at hydrogen. Water has it, and it water gives everything life, however, Hydrogen peroxide also has it and will sterilize everything, even spores. It really depends on what form the element or mineral comes in more than the presence of it. 

Bit lengthly, but I decided to toss a bit of research into this one, I hope it helps.


----------



## phyzix (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the post ^


----------



## Wolverine97 (Feb 5, 2011)

+Rep, quality reply. 



Hudsonvalley82 said:


> It has sulfur in it, yet it doesn't say whether it is plain sulfur, sulfite, sulfate, Sulfur Dioxide, or something completely different. Each of those sulfur presences will react differently in chemical environments.
> 
> By being sulfured by adding sulfur dioxide (which is a preservative and has anti-microbial properties, also added to wine to halt or limit fermentation) you would sterilize that molasses and lighten its color. This is done when companies make molasses out of immature sugar cane, and the product needs help in the refining process. Sulfur Dioxide is added to lighten its color and to extend shelf life.
> 
> ...


----------



## sappytreetree (May 12, 2011)

im only 15 years old


----------

